# Anybody using Tahoe-LAFS? How are you connecting to it?



## KuJoe (Mar 5, 2015)

I installed Tahoe-LAFS on 3 VPSs I had lying around to play with but I'm not getting how to utilize it for large data backups and such. I've uploaded a few files via the web GUI, but I'm trying to find a better way to backup hundreds of thousands of files that equal about 80GB. The SFTP and OwnCloud options look good but I'm looking for more options before I decide. So how are you using it? What do you use to connect to it? I'm interested in first hand experience and not links to tutorials online (I've seen them already ).


----------



## willie (Mar 5, 2015)

I didn't study it in detail but looked at it enough to conclude that it wasn't all that practical for what you're asking.  Take a look at tarsnap instead.


----------



## blergh (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd say pass. Tahoe is worthless for just about anything other than stating "oh look, it worked!"


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks, I found a better use for it.


Anybody want 100GB of SFTP backup storage across multiple countries at $15/year (no bandwidth limits or caps)?


----------



## willie (Mar 6, 2015)

What do you mean about multiple countries?  Is that a LAFS setup?


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 7, 2015)

willie said:


> What do you mean about multiple countries?  Is that a LAFS setup?


Yeah, still working out the specifics.


----------



## Munzy (Mar 7, 2015)

What is a good use for tahoe-lafs? Is there any good distributed cluster storage on the market?


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 7, 2015)

@Munzy Super cheap storage. Unfortunately I'm starting to see the downside of it, slow upload speeds (~15Mbps is the max I can get over SFTP).


----------



## Munzy (Mar 7, 2015)

I have been looking for a good clustered storage system for awhile. No luck for me.....


----------

